# Bud keeps comeing out smelling like grass cuttings



## huey14 (Nov 22, 2011)

i have done like 6 grow all ready i got every thing down my shit looks fire and smells so good befor drying then i cut it and hang it and it fucks up i even try to wet trim and see if it made a difference but still fucks up its in the dark it gets air i let it dry for 8 days but still that dam grass smell can some one tell me what i am doing wrong


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Nov 22, 2011)

how long are you curing for?


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 22, 2011)

You are drying too fast and not giving them a proper cure.


----------



## virulient (Nov 22, 2011)

Sounds like you are only drying (for way too long) and not curing at all. I could be misunderstanding what you are saying though, your post seemed a bit vague. Then again I've been smoking a lot tonight. Anyways, this is a really good post to start off with : https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html . Really good method there from a really experienced grower and it only takes about 2 minutes to read his entire process. Keep in mind everyone has their own way of doing things and you will most likely alter the process in some way to fit you and your clientele's likings, this is just a solid starting point.


----------



## WeeGogs (Nov 22, 2011)

huey14 said:


> i have done like 6 grow all ready i got every thing down my shit looks fire and smells so good befor drying then i cut it and hang it and it fucks up i even try to wet trim and see if it made a difference but still fucks up its in the dark it gets air i let it dry for 8 days but still that dam grass smell can some one tell me what i am doing wrong


cure,, cure,,

you dont need to cure,,

i have never cured weed in my life.

i sell it, i dont smoke it and i have a huge queue of buyers waiting on this grow finishing.

i dry it at 40% hr 18c with oscilating fans on in the room facing down to the floor to stir the air and i do it for 5 days.
on the 6th day i bag it, and on the 7th day well we all know what happens on the 7th day!!!

it sounds to me as though you are drying it in a place lined with plastic walls and it is dampness that gives you that smell, think of grass trimmings in a huge pile in the summer, dig down to the bottom and its warm/hot and damp and stinks that is what you have.

get some fresh air in there, and open the drying room door a few times a day.
the secret is to make sure there is no high humidity, dampness.

curing it is just a way to ferment it further, rather like alcohol, you put it in to mason jars and open them 15 minutes per day and your buds can last up to a year.

all that hard work ruined beacause you knackered the dry process.

and do not dry it too quick either.


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 22, 2011)

what are you growing ? hemp?


----------



## HydroSoil (Nov 22, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> I have never cured weed in my life.
> I sell it, I don't smoke it and I have a queue of buyers waiting on this grow finishing.


Interesting.... do you live around where I do? 'Cause none of the growers flush around here and I'm surrounded by peeps that buy that crap all day. 'Course it prolly wouldn't matter much if they did flush... their grow style sucks. (Hopefully you cut your feed quite a bit before chopping with no flush.)

Huey14: The "Grassy" smell comes from the chlorophyll in the plant. Sounds like you're running too much nitrogen in your bloom nutes. This also decreases the amount of THC produced and increases stemmyness and leafyness.


1. Read up on "Curing" and you'll notice most (if not all) of the "grassy" smell going away after a couple of weeks.

2. Check your nutes and find a way to decrease the nitrogen... at least for the last half of flowering if nothing else.

3. Water with plain water the last 2 weeks.... Just plain water and the same amount you would normally water them with when feeding. (No drowning necessary)

You'll LOVE the changes! 

Stay Safe!


----------



## Loaded for bud (Nov 22, 2011)

Remember to flush your girls with fresh clean H2O for 7 to as much as 14 days just before harvest. Then no water for around three or four days right before you harvest, don't wait for them to wilt or anything dumb but not watering just before you harvest is important ! it cuts your drying time down. After you Harvest then you want to dry in a room thatis dark and cool around 72-76 degrees. Keep your humidity around Forty percent for this stage, KEEP AIR CLEAN AND CIRCULATING AND DO NOT POINT YOUR FAN DIRECTLY AT THE FLOWERS, ONLY ENOUGH TO KEEP THE AIR FRESH AND BE PATIENT!!! Dry until stems have a snap when bent. drying take at least two weeks, maybe three. then cut off your stems and put them in the curing jars, Sealed glass around 1 gallon size and only fill it half to three quarters, it must be kept in a cool dark place and you have to open the jar min. four times a day for 15min. a good cure will take another two weeks minimum. You'll be happy and dont rush it or you might as well smoke your front lawn!! HA HA
You'll do fine and you can find those digital humidity temp meters that you leave in the jar on Ebay> Its the best way and youll end up with a perfect smoke every time. 
Be cool and Peace
Loaded For Bud
PS no one helped me!! took a while to get it right when your done you'll have that nice danke scent. your gonna love it!!!
oh ya and that smell you got is because the clorophyll was still in the plant and that means Slow down, :^)


----------



## dtp5150 (Nov 22, 2011)

one moldy nugget can ruin the cure of a whole pound or more, if kept int he same jar/container

it can just DESTROY the taste/smell of a strain in HOURS...forever

the mold could be invisible too...just look a like a dark part of a nugget


----------



## Cavalry (Nov 22, 2011)

*That green or grassy smell will not go away for about a month after it dries.*


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sure, you can sell the shit before its cured. Alot of People dont know any better and probably assume you did or dont care or realize its importance. Why not take some pride in your work instead of selling sub-par lower potency bud though? is it all about the money to you or what?


----------



## huey14 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks every one for the help i try to cure two times now and fuck it up mold both times and i habe been going high on the nitrogen late in flower i cut it out see if it helps so much time and work and for ut to look nice but not smell good is driveing me crazy


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Nov 23, 2011)

It could be genetics also. some have that grass smell. if your getting mold then your not dry enough before you jar it up. make sure you check in the middle of the bud every day for fuzzy grey or white. if you see it cut it out and dry some more.do not spray buds at all during the last 4 weeks of flower.


----------



## WeeGogs (Nov 23, 2011)

HydroSoil said:


> Interesting.... do you live around where I do? 'Cause none of the growers flush around here and I'm surrounded by peeps that buy that crap all day. 'Course it prolly wouldn't matter much if they did flush... their grow style sucks. (Hopefully you cut your feed quite a bit before chopping with no flush.)
> 
> Huey14: The "Grassy" smell comes from the chlorophyll in the plant. Sounds like you're running too much nitrogen in your bloom nutes. This also decreases the amount of THC produced and increases stemmyness and leafyness.
> 
> ...


what the fuck are you talking about, flushing, every fucking amateur on rollitup knows to flush weed with water the last two weeks and no water the last 3 days.

curing weed is an act for the connoisseur, for fucks sake he has not even learned to dry it yet and you want him smoking the equivalant of havana cigars in a week.

let him get a fucking smoke of his own weed before you preach professional grow.

stick to telling the big boys what to do.


----------



## WeeGogs (Nov 23, 2011)

darkdestruction420 said:


> Sure, you can sell the shit before its cured. Alot of People dont know any better and probably assume you did or dont care or realize its importance. Why not take some pride in your work instead of selling sub-par lower potency bud though? is it all about the money to you or what?


i only sell one kind of weed, barneys farm lsd, vegged for 2 weeks and flowered for 65 days until milky trichs just turning amber, water only for last 10 days grown in.... wait for it....canna terra professional plus soil,, 3 days without water before cut down, and i use a secret concoction of nutes. 
and thats my fucking business knowing what they are, you cure if you want to cure, but my weed is dried in 5 days bagged on the 6th and sold on the 7th.
if you want to act like a fucking know it all hero it wont fucking wash with me pal.
i know what i know.

and my fucking skunk is the best.


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Nov 23, 2011)

whoa everyone just needs to take a hit off the bowl and chill out. 
i recently harvested and now curing my buds. take a look at this site op. http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237 it will explain the curing process after you dried your bud. when they say jar your product they mean a mason jar.(canning jar) you can get them at walmart by the pots and pans ect. i bought a 12 pack of jars and lids and the whole nine yards for like 5 or 6 bucks. check that link and if you have any questions ask me i dont know much but ill try to help with what i know.

now when you dry it you dont want a fan blowing directly on the buds but you want the air to circulate. fresh air is nice. try hanging your freshly chopped bud in your grow room. turn the lights off. and make sure it is getting fresh air. check the buds daily. is the humidity is up its gonna take a few days more to dry. *good air circulation is a must! *but keep the fans from blowing directly on the drying bud. i run a fan on the floor and my exhaust running. hang the buds higher in the room.


----------



## obijohn (Nov 23, 2011)

I hang mine in the closet, and found having a fan on just overdries them in 2-3 days. I leave the closet door closed now with no fan on, and open it once or twice a day so the air doesn't get stagnant. I don't know how folks have a fan on in the room and don't get overdried smoke. Even with the door closed they are real crispy by 3 days, if I left them for even a week they'd be crumbly. And no, I don't live in a desert environment, just in Nor Cal


----------



## Rrog (Nov 23, 2011)

As most people here have indicated, you need to dry to a point, then cure in jars. I jar when the bud stays at 70%. I use small hygrometers to measure the humidity. I then burp daily and slowly bring the Rh down to 60%. The weed gets better and better. Fact


----------



## kush groove (Nov 23, 2011)

well i can add a bit......i think i finally have the curing thing figured out and i have to agree with weegogs, it isnt really necessary............being a rookie i always heard so much about curing and drying that i didnt want to ruin it.....long story short the bud always ended up in the jar too early and the smell in the jar was some what plant like.........i have now learned to let the plant dry all the way out and bud smell pretty damn potent as soon as hit the jars........its been 24 hours and my buds are still rock solid and smelling super dank like the shit i used to pay top dollar for........the smell the plant had while growing is what i get when i open the jars............although i did have one strain that didnt have any odor all through flowering which i harvested last week

so at the end of the day curing may fine tune the flavor of the bud, but after putting a match to the bud i dont think your gonna notice much of a difference in taste


----------



## Rrog (Nov 24, 2011)

I have quick dried bud...once. I think everyone should try it. Just to get a baseline. I wouldn't do it again. Tobacco isn't prepared that way for a reason. 

The good news: To each his own. Smoke it green or dry it to crispness. It's your herb.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 24, 2011)

HydroSoil said:


> Interesting.... do you live around where I do? 'Cause none of the growers flush around here and I'm surrounded by peeps that buy that crap all day. 'Course it prolly wouldn't matter much if they did flush... their grow style sucks. (Hopefully you cut your feed quite a bit before chopping with no flush.)
> 
> Huey14: The "Grassy" smell comes from the chlorophyll in the plant. Sounds like you're running too much nitrogen in your bloom nutes. This also decreases the amount of THC produced and increases stemmyness and leafyness.
> 
> ...


Starving your plants by feeding them just plain water the last 2 weeks, when they bulk up the most, is bad advice. Flushing is for toilets...chlorophyll is NEEDED for the fermentation/curing process. Flushing and a plant should yellow and lose leaves during flower are the biggest bullshit myths in cannabis forums...


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 24, 2011)

Loaded for bud said:


> Remember to flush your girls with fresh clean H2O for 7 to as much as 14 days just before harvest. Then no water for around three or four days right before you harvest, don't wait for them to wilt or anything dumb but not watering just before you harvest is important ! it cuts your drying time down. After you Harvest then you want to dry in a room thatis dark and cool around 72-76 degrees. Keep your humidity around Forty percent for this stage, KEEP AIR CLEAN AND CIRCULATING AND DO NOT POINT YOUR FAN DIRECTLY AT THE FLOWERS, ONLY ENOUGH TO KEEP THE AIR FRESH AND BE PATIENT!!! Dry until stems have a snap when bent. drying take at least two weeks, maybe three. then cut off your stems and put them in the curing jars, Sealed glass around 1 gallon size and only fill it half to three quarters, it must be kept in a cool dark place and you have to open the jar min. four times a day for 15min. a good cure will take another two weeks minimum. You'll be happy and dont rush it or you might as well smoke your front lawn!! HA HA
> You'll do fine and you can find those digital humidity temp meters that you leave in the jar on Ebay> Its the best way and youll end up with a perfect smoke every time.
> Be cool and Peace
> Loaded For Bud
> ...


Again sketchy advice. Flushing then allowing the plant to go dry in the container before harvest is wrong. Water them well before harvest, the more moisture the better to carry out the fermentation/curing process...


----------



## Rrog (Nov 24, 2011)

Great advice and perspective, Watch.


----------



## dapio (Nov 25, 2011)

I think it depends on how well you determine ripeness also bud has to be pretty oily and smell pretty amazing well growing to be that top shelf medical smell no jar is going to turn your bud into anything spectacular perhaps a better smoking experience.

Unless you have healthy sugar leaves and frost on your fan leaves and you can't wash the oil off your hands while touching a flower on week 8 your probably not going to get that fragrant aroma your looking for.


----------



## SirLancelot (Nov 25, 2011)

lol @ flushing. Has anyone ever done research or do you just go by what everyone tells you?! 

research alittle...


----------



## kush groove (Nov 26, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Starving your plants by feeding them just plain water the last 2 weeks, when they bulk up the most, is bad advice. Flushing is for toilets...chlorophyll is NEEDED for the fermentation/curing process. Flushing and a plant should yellow and lose leaves during flower are the biggest bullshit myths in cannabis forums...


gonna have to agree with this guy also......i flushed my first couple grows because everyone told me to, and in my opinion the plant looked horrible and just didnt seem happy......i now feed all the way through and the girls seem to keep gettin fatter and fatter.......i also gave up on the 56 day harvest, which is only appropriate for a select few strains......my sour alien just went for 81 days and she looked ready to harvest on day 56, those extra 3 weeks made a huge difference in my yield...i also have a trainwreck which is at 67 days and looks mature, 18 year old mature, but i like my ladies a little older these days

but as far as flushing goes its only necessary imo if your using harsh chemicals in your growing process


----------



## SirLancelot (Nov 26, 2011)

exactly. after a good cure you can't tell a difference. I've personally done the test on two different grows. flushed one with water 2wks prior, flushed another with a solutiong (which doesn't make sense to me. why would you add chemicals to your soil to flush out chemicals seems retarded but people buy it) and then fed one all the way up. after a two week cure none of my buddies could tell a difference both times! 

Lets look at the history of agriculture, no farmers have ever flushed their soil before harvest, tobacco companies don't flush so why would MJ be so magical it needs it yet no other plant on EARTH needs it... hhhmmm....


----------



## Erk (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, First grow i gave water on last two waters before harvest. This time flushed for two weeks. Only difference, this time they stopped swelling with no food. I still gave molasses but no difference. Honestly im coming to find out more and more as i grow where the flavor comes from. Genetics. My best friend taught me how to grow, simple dirt pots, basic nutes, flush a week before, always had BOMB tree. always incredibly flavorful, so much resin build up. amazing. He never did anything crazy but he always got good clones from friends where they took the time to find a great phenotype. I got a seed from one of his nugs and the tree isnt the same. It grows out bomb, looks incredible at the end, but after a month of curing and taking good time and following the right steps, there just isnt the same flavor there used to be. Its good smoke, but not something that stops you and says... damn! I mean still gets me stoney baloney too, i just believe your genetics are what really count!


----------



## k0ijn (Nov 27, 2011)

You should not leech (what you call flush) your plants unless you are correcting an error (mineral buildup, pH problem etc.).

It's bad advice to tell people leeching helps the plant mature, grow, produce.
There is no proof of these claims.


----------



## SirLancelot (Nov 27, 2011)

maybe your putting them into jars too soon.. and it's just too wet. Try grabbin a hygrometer and throwin it in a jar


----------



## cannatricks (Nov 27, 2011)

But if you don't flush at the end of your grow and take all the nutrients out of the soil you could re-use it... and then the huge hydro companies wouldn't get so much money for all their chemicals


----------



## Rrog (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm with Canna . No flushing with soil, assuming there's an active micro-life.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 28, 2011)

SirLancelot said:


> maybe your putting them into jars too soon.. and it's just too wet. Try grabbin a hygrometer and throwin it in a jar


Could be. Not getting it dry enough before jarring can kill aroma and taste. Better to be a bit on the dry side rather the moist side. Once in the jar you can always add a fan leaf to bring up the loisture. 60-65% moisture seems to be the general concensus for curing these days.........


----------



## Rrog (Nov 28, 2011)

A fellow named Simon laid out a "perfect cure" technique, which essentially simply added a hygrometer to measure the moisture as it dries. In his recommendation, he mentions that in his trials, if weed falls below 55%, curing stops, and the reintroduction of moisture will not jump start the curing again. I have no info on this personally.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 28, 2011)

He is correct. growing is the easy part. Drying and curing is an art in itself......


----------



## Rrog (Nov 28, 2011)

I really like the Caliber III hygrometers. One per 1/2 gal mason jar, and no jar more than 1/2 full while curing. I like the larger air volume until buds get below 65%. Then I re-pack. I like to get the Rh to 60% after a few months. Really slow.

After that, I can store long-term under vacuum.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Nov 28, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> what the fuck are you talking about, flushing, every fucking amateur on rollitup knows to flush weed with water the last two weeks and no water the last 3 days.
> 
> curing weed is an act for the connoisseur, for fucks sake he has not even learned to dry it yet and you want him smoking the equivalant of havana cigars in a week.
> 
> ...


I never flushed with Botanicare Organics.. fed them till chopping. Everyone loves my bud, burns clean and white and tastes out of this world. I flushed once and did a blind smoke test with some people, none of them could tell a bit of difference, more then half picked the non-flush bud over the other when asked what is better.

Stop misleading people.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 28, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> i only sell one kind of weed, barneys farm lsd, vegged for 2 weeks and flowered for 65 days until milky trichs just turning amber, water only for last 10 days grown in.... wait for it....canna terra professional plus soil,, 3 days without water before cut down, and i use a secret concoction of nutes.
> and thats my fucking business knowing what they are, you cure if you want to cure, but my weed is dried in 5 days bagged on the 6th and sold on the 7th.
> if you want to act like a fucking know it all hero it wont fucking wash with me pal.
> i know what i know.
> ...


How about a few pics of your amazing plants grown with a secret diet...........


----------



## ohmy (Nov 28, 2011)

I never cured my stuff, let it hang for a week, final trim, bag and gone, shit smelled just like everyone elses, maybe i was just lucky. but my stuff had no nutes for last few weeks...play nice everyone or i will come back with a bat and smoke it ha ha


----------



## Rrog (Nov 28, 2011)

Things are made so much more complex when not using natural soil.


----------



## k0ijn (Nov 28, 2011)

ohmy said:


> I never cured my stuff, let it hang for a week, final trim, bag and gone, shit smelled just like everyone elses, maybe i was just lucky. but my stuff had no nutes for last few weeks...play nice everyone or i will come back with a bat and smoke it ha ha


Uncured bud does _not_ smell or taste like properly cured bud.

You can compare it to wine.
The wine is drinkable, and dependent on the maker might taste really good, right off the tap.
Leave it in the bottle under proper conditions and the wine will mature with age and improve in odour and taste.

The same is true for cured marijuana.


----------



## SirLancelot (Nov 28, 2011)

The first two times I cured i waited untill the outside was crispy threw em in jars and within a day they lost their funk and smelled like grass. The last time around I waited an extra day or two and threw em in. The hygrometers read 65-70RH which is MUCH lower than I was doing previously. When I finally acquired hygrometers I found out I was curing at near 80-85%RH. I seriously couldn't tell it was that humid by feel so once the hygrometers went into the jars where I can monitor my levels I've yet to smell grass.


----------



## DrFever (Nov 28, 2011)

what i found best is trim plants place buds on screen let them there with fan blowing on them for like 3 days temps in the 60 - 65 degree mark once 3 days has passed i place them in baggies for 8 to 12 hrs sorta like sweating them bringing any humidity inside the bud to outside of bud place them back on screens for 30 hrs then re bag them opening them up every day for like 30 mins moving buds gently around and there done in about 10 days smell is great smoke is awesome


----------



## hybridcheef (Jun 29, 2018)

WeeGogs said:


> i only sell one kind of weed, barneys farm lsd, vegged for 2 weeks and flowered for 65 days until milky trichs just turning amber, water only for last 10 days grown in.... wait for it....canna terra professional plus soil,, 3 days without water before cut down, and i use a secret concoction of nutes.
> and thats my fucking business knowing what they are, you cure if you want to cure, but my weed is dried in 5 days bagged on the 6th and sold on the 7th.
> if you want to act like a fucking know it all hero it wont fucking wash with me pal.
> i know what i know.
> ...


this dude weed is probably garbage lol


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 29, 2018)

huey14 said:


> i have done like 6 grow all ready i got every thing down my shit looks fire and smells so good befor drying then i cut it and hang it and it fucks up i even try to wet trim and see if it made a difference but still fucks up its in the dark it gets air i let it dry for 8 days but still that dam grass smell can some one tell me what i am doing wrong


Didn't read the whole thread but I know just what you mean Jim, only this year I nailed down my drying game, Coldsmoke has a thread on here called "show me your drying setups" where you can get not only some great information but you can see a lot of design ideas, and it's really help me tighten up my drying game now my weed smells most proper believe me! 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/show-me-your-drying-set-ups.961151/

Your going to need a designated area and inkbird type humidity controller, humidifier, and a small clip fan at bare minimum

And that's just the drying! ..even more Alchemy happens in the jars! Jar them at 65% humidity, set a time and open them every 8 hours for 4 days, then every 12 hours for four more days and then once a day for another week minimum, at every phase carefully monitoring the relative humidity in the jar. When they're around 58% humidity (_never_ below 58%) vacuum seal the jars for long-term storage
-good luck!


----------



## Drippyhippie420 (Oct 8, 2021)

WeeGogs said:


> cure,, cure,,
> 
> you dont need to cure,,
> 
> ...


You don’t know shit about shit dude


----------



## Drippyhippie420 (Oct 8, 2021)

hybridcheef said:


> this dude weed is probably garbage lol


Growing Reggie


----------



## Dreypa (Oct 8, 2021)

Your gravedigging a decade old thread


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

Drippyhippie420 said:


> You don’t know shit about shit dude


This thread is 10 years old, bro. The dude you responded to hasn’t even been online here since 2014. 

So apparently you don’t know shit about navigating online forums.


----------

